# Update on my orphanes



## jil101ca (Mar 20, 2007)

we're doing ok. The little ones are learning how to take the bottle and I'm learning how to get them to pee. Most of them are drinking 3 mils twice a day. It takes about an hour to feed them. It's funny to watch them, when I put them back in their box they wiggle and squirm until they are in the right spots. The same ones sleep against each other all the time and they are not happy until they get beside their friend. Here they are at 9 days. One of the black ones has 1 eye open today.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2007)

Aww how cute. Glad things are going well.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! Those are some big babies! My babies are nine days old today as well but no eyes opened yet, although it looks like they might open any time soon. We found the babies outside of their nest box today huddled in a little pile right next to it. I quickly put shavings in their nest box and put them back in; we can already tell they're going to be troublemakers!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 20, 2007)

All the babies look nice and fat to me! Great work.

I've yet to have hand raised babies survive, but all the ones I've had to hand feed have been because they where sick. But I do know of people who have hand raised successfully and have full grown buns to prove it.

Keep up the good work, and hopefully they'll get the hang of the bottle a bit better. Are you using an actual bottle or a syringe? I would love to see picuters of your feeding methods too.

--Dawn


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 20, 2007)

I went and bought 2 different nursing kits, the firstkit the nipples weretoo big. They seem to have trouble drawing the milk out so this morning I put a nipple on a syryige just to see how that would work. Well it worked really well. they still suckle and get the milk out as I keep a slight pressure on the nipple with the syringe. The nipple only fell off once spraying milk everywhere lol. I wrap them in a tea towel so just their heads stick out, their little feet get in the way and they wiggle way to much so they lose their grip on the nipple. Some like to eat upside down, some sitting up and others kinda stand. I'll see if one of my boys will take pics tonight when I feed.


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 21, 2007)

11 days today and still going really well. It is a little time consuming but I love it.I'm afraid I'm falling in love with them all much, to hubbys dismay. lol I'm tired tonight, long day at work but I'll take soome pics tommorow. they're eating 5 mls 2 times a day now and still looking for more. They have figured out I mean food and are starting to nibble on my palms looking for more.. little buggers lol.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww, that's so sweet!

I remember with Wheezy (RIP), he would get so excited when I brought him to my lap. He would start frantically looking around for the syringe, it was so cute!

Take lots and lots of pictures, they grow so fast...

--Dawn


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm so glad that things are going so well for you. It seems like a lot of work now - and it is - but it won't be long before they're eating food and might like you - but no longer see you as "mama"...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I mean to ask - which one is your favorite?

Peg

P.S. I always used to hold my babies more from day one (I need to go back to that) and even before his eyes were open - Harriet (yeah..I thought he was a girl and he got used to the name) would snuggle into my hand and groom me and then take a 20 minute nap if I'd let him. He was so affectionate even before his eyes were open - and after they were open? Watch out world...he was a little lover.....


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 25, 2007)

bumping for photos? update?

ANYTHING?????


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 26, 2007)

well here we are, 2 weeks old. 2 of the smaller ones passed away over the weekend. I woke up and they were just dead.The other 7 seem to be doing ok. They all have their eyes open and started nibbling hay a bit today in their new house.When they really start to nibble,I have some cecal pellets to make some nasty water to put in their milk. I read thats what to do to keep the little tummies happy. I hope it works. I wish I could bath them, they are all scruffy looking from milk spilling on them but i won't,they're better off dirty looking than getting sick don't you think. I have some pics to post, they're not the best. My camera sucks.

This is my feeding set up, I apply very slight pressure once they start to turbo suck.I have to hold the nipple on. theypull it off. They eat between 6ml to 14 ml twice a day depending on who it is. I let them eat until they want no more.






this is my best feeder, he'll climb onto my lap and find the npple all by himself






This little one has my favorite markings, it's hard to tell in the pic but he has tan around his eyes, on his feet, across his chest and in his ears. he also has tan guard hairs (longer hairs over top of his fur)






This is my favorite, I don't know why, he's big, bossy and has really long hair compared to the rest. His head is kinda blocky and he likes to bite me the most. lol











A few of the others











see what I mean about them looking scruffy? it's from the formula spilling out of their mouths. until they get the turbo suck going they are quite messy. Any thoughts on how to clean their fur without getting them wet?

This was their old bed






They are now in a cage in the living room. My batteries died so no pics of that.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 26, 2007)

I love the photos. I'm sorry you lost the two smallest ones but sometimes that happens.

You're really doing a great job with them.

I tend to keep a paper towel or dry towel handy to wipe off their faces when I have to give meds or stuff like that.

I love your favorite - but I really like the broken one too.

Peg


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 27, 2007)

I try to feed them with a tea towel wrapped under their chins like a bib but they wiggle so much it gets ever where. I just finished feeding them for the night and there is one more that doesn't seem quite right. Can't put my finger on it, he just doesn't seem himself.I can only do my best for them. At least I've given them a chance. Hopefully it will keep going good. I'm really worried now that they are out and about. I don't want to give them hay and pellets to nibble on because I know it's hard on their little tummies but I know if they were still with the mom they would be starting to nibble now. I'll just take it slow with them and cross m yfingers.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 27, 2007)

Good job! Bottle feeding is hard, and not many babies survive. So 7 out of 9 at two weeks is a pretty good turn out.

I would start with just hay, and give them pellets once they seem to be quite interested in the hay. Do you have any alfafa hay? You could just give them the leaves and not the stalks. Easier for them to eat. But I would definitly give them some sort of hay.

--Dawn


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 27, 2007)

I did put a bit of hay in the cage and they are nibbling a bit. I feed mixed alfafa/timothyI buy of a cattle farmer, beautiful hay. I've bought hay from other people but my rabbits will only eat this man's hay. A little spoiled maybe? the little ones come when I snap my fingers, i know it is only because they think food.

Question..... as they get older will they stop nipping/biting or will they grow up to be biters because they are hand fed?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh my so cute. Give them a kiss for me please.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 27, 2007)

I would start making little ouch noises when they nibble on you. You have to replace mom now, and she would be teaching these guys what proper behaviour is. 

I don't think they will be more nippy if they are hand fed.If anything they should be friendlier from all the handling.

--Dawn


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 28, 2007)

They know now when the door opens it's "Mom" and do they ever get excited! 

They only nip if I'm slow getting them on the nipple lol

When they are almost done eating they all start to make a chattering sound. I know it's a happy sound but don't know what the sound is called. Is this what you would call a purr?


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 28, 2007)

They all start chattering their teeth?Like a person does when they are cold, but softer? That is a very happy noise. They are fed and loved and know it.

Can we have more pictures please???

--Dawn


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 28, 2007)

Today we are 19 days old! More pics as requested.

Their new home.






This is a polar fleece bag, they seemed a little chilly so i though they would like this. they are sleeping in it.






Is that Mom?






YES! it is Mom









































As you can see, they are still grubby looking. I ahve been wiping them with a slightly damp warm cloth but it's not working. When do you think I could give them a bath? I think I should wait until they are weaned if they still need one. They are starting to groom each other so maybe they can clean themselves.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 28, 2007)

Aww, poor little muffins. All scruffy and covered in milk.

I would say if they are really icky then it would be harder for them to contain their body heat.

Do you have any soap that would be safe for bunnies? Don't use anything not labelled for bunnies. But I think it may be good to get the milk off of them.

Use warm water, skin temperature. And dry them off immediatly. A hair dryer on low for a minute or two. Then put them on a heating pad set on low with a towel nest on top till they are bone dry.

I'm not sure if that's the best thing to do, but that's what I would do.

--Dawn


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 29, 2007)

You are doing such a GREAT job with those babies. Pat yourself on the back (for me)....

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 29, 2007)

I am in love with him.


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 6, 2007)

So here we are at 4 weeks.They are all eating now andhave had water bottle lessons which they don't like but 4 are drinking from the water bottle that I have seen. I'm still feeding them formula but have cut the amount down to encourage them to eat real food. It seems to be working ok. So far (touch wood) only one has a very slight case of runny poops so he gets extra cecal water. They are all very happy and healthy but appear to be stunted growth wise. Only time will tell if they will catch up andbe large rabbits. Here are some new pics. Help me out with proper colour names please.



A silver martin boy (maybe) He was more tan around his face, ears and feet but it seems to be fading. Light gray next to skin.







A boy for sure, looks black but almost white next to skin.






I thought she was a broken black but she has some brown mixed in her black






My broken tan girl (maybe)






just a bti of colour on her nose, ears are tri coloured, a charlie?






Again, tri colur ears and a brown spot on the right of nose, sex unknown at this point






And again tri colour ears and eyeliner, a beautiful girl. no other markings.






they are the most loveable bunnies I have ever seen and will be in need of very special homes when they are ready, ifI can even part with them.They all stand up when they hear me coming into the room, i wish i could get a pic but they move way to fast, my camera can't keep up with them.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness...I want them all. 

Have you tried putting their formula in a bowl? 

I forget if you have another litter or not - if so - when you wean them, I'd put the two litters together and let those who were with mama teach the others how to use the water bottle.

Peg


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Blacky has a litter of 8 who are 14 days old now. I figure the 4 that are drinking from the water bottle will teach the other 3 but I will continue my lessons as well. At feeding time I hold the water bottle to their mouths and let them lick it. After they take a drink then they get their supper.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh they are such cuties!:hearts I'm happy they seem to be progressing well.


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Apr 7, 2007)

Why don't I live in Canada?!?! I want them!!! They are darling! *is distrught* I Love the broken tan the most, but since I hate to pick favorites, how about once they get older you send them ALL to me. I will be waiting. 
I think I am in LOVE, RaE


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 8, 2007)

I came home from work tonight and my hubby had some bad news for me. He was watching TV when he heard a strange squeak. As he was getting up to to see what it was, he heard it again. it was coming from the babies cage. He ran over to see what was wrong and the broken tan one was squealing and his body was all stiff. Hubby said his head was at a funny angle. He was on the bottom of the pile when hubby pick him up. He died in hubbys hands. hubby seems to think his neck was broken but he didn't see anything unusual happen. It really has me puzzled. Other than we still have some mild runny poops everyone else seems ok.


----------



## binkies (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh no! I can't believe it. I am so very sorry this happened. You did the best you could, and obviously it wasn't anything preventable. So please don't feel too bad, that baby had a great life even though it was tragically short. :angel:

Hugs from us all. :group2:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh hon - that is so sad. That one was such a cutie too.

I've had rabbits try to jump and get hurt (not often - but it happens). I had one doe try to jump out of the rabbitry and break her neck - Art heard squeaking and came out - she died in his arms within a minute of when he picked her up - he knew I loved her and he cried with me. At least she was not alone in her last moment of life.

But things like this can happen. 

Still yet - it hurts. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Be sure to love on the others for me - ok?

Peg


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 10, 2007)

sorry no new pics today.I've cut the formula down and am mixing it 60% cecal water/40% kmr. They are really going to town on the pellets and hay. fat little bellys on everyone. Looks like the runny poos are clearing up so that is good.

the little broken black one does binkies all the time, he/she looks like it is racing around the cage just plowing into everyone else.It was playng with my dog through the cage. doing binkies back and forth and the dog was doing the same. The dog thinks she should be allowed to mother them, gets very concerned if the babies do something she doesn't thinkthey should be doing.and chases the cat out of the living room if the cat so much as glances at the babies. The dog crys when hubby has the babies well because they aren't his babies.It's very cute.

The black boy with the big head is the most lovable, when I scratch his head he leans into my hand and tooth purrs. They all love to tooth purr no matter what I do to them, even when they get their bottoms washed. 

The smallest white one doesn't seem quite right to me, very quiet but does become very alert when I spend time with it. I'm thinking because it is the smallest maybe it is the lowest on the totem pole. I'm watching that one very close.



hubby says I can not keep them but we will see. I can make some cages and the new shed will be done maybe next week so should have room fort hem, i may have to stack some cages (unless i can hide them in house...shhhhhh)


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2007)

If you can get them alfalfa hay....that might help fatten them up.

I like the specialty hays from Barbi Brown's website but I don't know about shipping to you...

http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/pricelist.htm#Hay


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 10, 2007)

I get my hay from a farmer just down the road,$3 a bale for 70% alfafa, 30%timothy. I have been giving the babies this hay for the last week or 2.They really like thecrumbs the best. Don't eat the stalks at all, I'm guessing to tough for them yet.They are starting to fatten up and i can see the growth difference already. I still don't know if they will be full size but we will see.


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 10, 2007)

Such good news that they are fattening up! Those babies sound like such hams, I wish I could snuggle them all.

You've done such a good job with them, it's such hard work hand raising babies.

--Dawn


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 14, 2007)

Well all 6 are now weaned. Other than still very minor diarrea they are really doing well. I am very pleased with my success. Now that they are eating real food are they ever getting big. All of them have new homes to go to with info sheets and there will be a signed contract that states the rabbit will come back to me if for any reason the new owner can not keep it and they are to be altered. They were hard for me to find homes for as I insisted on $30 each for them. Expensive for a large mixed breed rabbit. I wanted to make sure that they don't go into some bodys oven or pet snake's belly and I was very picky on who got one. These babies are like my own kids to me and if I could, I would keep them all.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 15, 2007)

That's great that you have good homes lined up! Although it's too bad you can't keep them.They're such darlings.


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 16, 2007)

You've done awesome, I love the pics!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 16, 2007)

Wo;; we get tp see any more pictures of them at all? I hope so....I didn't know if they were gone already.

Peg


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 16, 2007)

they are still here , I think they are still too small and I want to make sure they are all healthy and stay that way.

I will take some more pics when I get my rechargeable batteries back from my son, he "borrowed" them for his mp3:?

on the down side of it, I lost another one yesterday,the smallest girl, I don't understand what happened to it. Same thing as the other poor little thing. My son came and told me outside he thought one of them was dying. I ran in the house and one was laying on it's side and when I picked it up it had broken neck just like the one the other day. She died in my hands while I was trying to sooth her, shushing her like a baby.I'm like "what the ****?" I don't get it?! there is nothing in the cage except the plastic feeder, hay, shavings and some toilet paper rolls. no one touches them except me and hubby and we were both outside at the time.The only thing I can see is happening is that the bigger ones are maybe playing to rough, jumping on the little ones or something. Maybe they are weak in the skeletal structure from not getting mom's milk? I really don't have a friggin clue. It p*sses me off and I feel helpless as I don't knowwhat is happening with them or how they are getting hurt. Now I'm watching them all the time but see nothing unusual. They all seem happy, doing binkys and playing.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 16, 2007)

Was that the tri one or the broken tort?

I'm so sorry. I wish I knew what was happening..

Peg


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 17, 2007)

This is the little girl who died 2 dys ago from a broken neck. At least that's what it seemed like to me. She had no control over her head, it just flopped around and very little movement behind. i just can't figure it out. The first one to have this happen was the broken tan.


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 17, 2007)

I think it's AWESOME that you're doing this. Give yourself a huge pat on the back.


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 18, 2007)

Well the babies are 5 1/2 weeks now, I can't believe how much they have grown in the last week or so. I can still feel their spines and ribs but they all have huge bellies all the time. I'm thinking they are thin still because they are growing so fast. I'm free feeding them alfafa hay and pellets. I got my batteries back but I need to charge them so here is a pic of 4 of them. Camera died before I could get the one.

It's a boy! I saw the donut






Definately a girl.






Another girl.






A 3rd wee girl.






That other furry thing in this picture is part of my cat Dodo. He is afraid of the big rabbits and completely disgusted with the babies. When they are near him he rolls his eyes.

The other baby is also a girl. The sister to this doe only had the one litter before she passed and she to only had 1 boy in a litter of 8. isn't that strange.


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 19, 2007)

Ooh! Look how big their ears are getting!

Sounds like they are doing well. I am sorry you lost those two- I have had a similar unfortunate occurance with a particularly rambunctious litter. The rest look like they are doing well, though. 

Are they eating a lot of pellets, yet? When the I weaned the litter that I was hand-feeding a few months ago, they got the 'big belly, but skinny everywhere else' look until they really started chowing down on the pellets. Once they switched over to mainly pellets they put on weight quickly. Now, at near 4 months, they are so healthy and robust you wouldn't guess they were hand-fed!


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 19, 2007)

I love their big ears! Some of them look like they could fly. lol I'm pretty sure that once they catch up on their growth then they will fatten up. They are very happy little bunnies.


----------

